# imap funktioniert nicht



## uli27 (20. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nach dem "Der perfekte suse 10.3 server" ein ispconfig installiert. Funktioniert soweit alles bis auf die imap Postfaecher. Ich kann mit Thunderbird pop3 und smtp benutzen, allse bestens. Wenn ich jedoch imap mit thunderbird benutzen will, antwortet der server nicht. Kann mir jemand eien Tip geben?


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2008)

Scahu bitte mal in die dovecot.conf Datei, ob dort imap aktiviert ist. Die Datei müsste unter /etc/dovecot/ liegen.


----------



## uli27 (21. Jan. 2008)

*Dovecat gibt es bei mir leider nicht*

Danke fuer den Tip, aber die Datei existiert nicht bei mir.

Ich habe Postfix mit Courier installiert. So wie ich das verstehe, ist Dovecat der Ersatz fuer Courier. Bewusst have ich Dovecat nicht extra installiert. Ist das bei der Syandartinstalation von Suse 10.3 im Textmodus dabei? Ist das so?

Das ist das erste mal, dass ich Postfix installiere. Kann man irgendwie pruefen, ob alles arbeitet?


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2008)

Ok, sorry. Ich hatte das Howto falsch in Erinnerung. Courier ist in dem Fall natürlich richtig.

Ruf bitte mal:

  /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart

auf, gibt es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen. Außerdem poste mal die Ausgabe der beiden Folgenden Befehle:

netstat -tap

und:

iptables -L


----------



## uli27 (21. Jan. 2008)

*Ich denke keine Fehlermeldung..*

Danke fuer die Muehe. Hier die 3 Ausgaben:

zu 1:

server1:~ # /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart
Shutting down Courier-IMAP                                           done
Starting Courier-IMAP                                                done
server1:~ #

zu 2:

server1:~ # netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:cadlock               *:*                     LISTEN      3146/rpc.rquotad
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      14003/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:815           *:*                     LISTEN      3183/famd
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      3130/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:hosts2-ns             *:*                     LISTEN      14732/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      24451/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 server.office.ho:domain *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 server1.oettinge:domain *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      24486/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      3075/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      3109/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN      3095/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN      5265/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      14803/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2949/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      24486/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      14803/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0   1152 server1.oettinger.r:ssh 92.80.116.154%819:27148 ESTABLISHED 5207/0
server1:~ #     

zu 3:

server1:~ # iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PAROLE (9 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:hosts2-ns
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dptop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ndmp
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
server1:~ #


----------



## uli27 (21. Jan. 2008)

*Ich denke keine Fehlermeldung..*

Danke fuer die Muehe. Hier die 3 Ausgaben:

zu 1:

server1:~ # /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart
Shutting down Courier-IMAP                                           done
Starting Courier-IMAP                                                done
server1:~ #

zu 2:

server1:~ # netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:cadlock               *:*                     LISTEN      3146/rpc.rquotad
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      14003/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:815           *:*                     LISTEN      3183/famd
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      3130/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:hosts2-ns             *:*                     LISTEN      14732/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      24451/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 server.office.ho:domain *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 server1.oettinge:domain *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      24486/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      3075/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      3109/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN      3095/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN      5265/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      14803/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2949/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      24486/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      23314/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      14803/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0   1152 server1.oettinger.r:ssh 92.80.116.154%819:27148 ESTABLISHED 5207/0
server1:~ #     

zu 3:

server1:~ # iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PAROLE (9 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:hosts2-ns
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dptop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ndmp
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
server1:~ #


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2008)

Öffne bitte mal Port 143 für tcp und udp in der ISPConfig Firewall. Wenn Du auch Imaps nutzen möchtest, öffne auch port 993.


----------



## uli27 (22. Jan. 2008)

*Danke erst mal*

Vielen Dank Till, es funktioniert erst mal ohne SSL Verschluesselung. Wenn ich die Firewall komplett ausschalte, sollten die SSL Verschluesselung eigentlich gehen.

Vielleicht wuerde es manchem helfen ein Howto "Einstellungen fuer verschiedene Emailclients" zu machen. Ich hab keines gefunden. Gibt es irgendwo eins?

Uli


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2008)

> Vielleicht wuerde es manchem helfen ein Howto "Einstellungen fuer verschiedene Emailclients" zu machen. Ich hab keines gefunden. Gibt es irgendwo eins?


Ist mir so auch keines bekannt.


----------

